# Empire Park Wilmington NC



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We do have a few members in the area. I didn't realize they had a dog park. Tinkerbell and I may have to check it out the next time we are down there.


----------



## jlc4377 (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah it's right behind Steinmart across from the mall. It's pretty big and has two fenced in off leash areas, one for dogs under 20 lbs and one for dogs over.


----------

